# Game Warden-rather unprofessional



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got stopped by the game warden today while returning from the jetties. No big deal. I'm a law abiding fellow, and had all of my gear on board, and no illegal fish. Warden asked to see life jackets, so i showed them. Asked if we had fish, and said "no, really slow day". I had gone to the front of my boat to get life jackets. No one said a word. I turned around, and a warden had boarded my boat, and was standing there looking in my cooler. It had no fish, as i told them it didn't. I've been stopped by wardens many times, and have never, ever had an issue. Like any other cops, the standard dialogue of "i'll need to see your gear, may i open your cooler?" sort of thing. Also, never have I had a warden board me without so much as one word being spoken. I had nothing to hide, but it p*ssed me off that the guy didn't even bother to say "i'll need to board your vessel", or even mentioning he wanted to see my cooler. They never even asked for fishing license, horn, flares, boat owner/operator card, etc. Pretty lacking in the professionalism dept this time around.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

it will get worst, that was nothing


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Not saying it is right but they don't have to ask. I'm assuming you put in at the dike. Normally when they check you on the rocks, they don't say a thing and go car to car, truck bed to truck bed and open the coolers and look.


----------



## PCarp (May 24, 2012)

Did you mention to the Warden that you were the President of the Fillet and Release Club? haha


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

PCarp said:


> Did you mention to the Warden that you were the President of the Fillet and Release Club? haha


I was reaching for my card when they drove their boat away! haha! I know they aren't required to ask, but among other duties, they are public servants, and should be setting an example of decency on the water. I had no issues with showing them the contents of my cooler. I was more bothered by the guy climbing into my boat when i turned my back.


----------



## andwater (Jul 24, 2006)

same thing happened to me, came aboard quick and checked livewell and all compartments. ran my drivers license across computer. took dem 2 minutes to check everything and they were gone in a flash.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Might send a note to TPWD stating this...don't be ugly about it, just state that you expect more professionalism out of the wardens. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and my cousin had a similar thing happen 7 or 8 years ago while fishing the drum tournament at the dike.Game warden pulled us over in there boat when we were coming back from gas wells.They asked us where all the drum were we caught and we said we let them go because they were all over sized.Than they said that was BS because they had been watching us with binoculars for over a hour and they saw us catch them but not throw them back.One of them boarded our boat and went through everything.After not finding any fish they were so mad they told my cousin they could impound his boat because two of his TX numbers were faded and couldn't be read from a distance.They Funny thing is they never asked to see our fishing license.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

huntnetime said:


> Might send a note to TPWD stating this...don't be ugly about it, just state that you expect more professionalism out of the wardens. Couldn't hurt.


I would certainly do it. Any idea where to send an e-mail like that to? I'm guessing they probably get lots of complaints, and largely just toss them out as spam e-mails.


----------



## kro (Jan 28, 2012)

This past Saturday my family and I went to Lake Livingston to hang out with some family members. When we got back to the boat ramp, there was literally 8-10 game wardens checking people after they pulled their boat out of the water. You mention a game warden being unprofessional... Well, they tied their boat up to the pier that ran in between both sides of the boat ramp, right in the middle of everything that was going on, on probably one of the busiest boating weekends of the year. You would think that they would have enough common sense to realize that their boat being parked there was both hindering people launching boats, and people trying to put them back on the trailer as well. All I can say is that the government (both federal and state) has too much power, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Dodgeman (Dec 31, 2011)

*Respect*

Not trying to knock what happened to you, but did you ever think that they have been on the water all weekend dealing with people that have lied to them, decieved them and tried to hide illegal fish. I can say this because I myself am a public servant and after a long weekend I get tired of dealing with people. Just look at the postive side, you are a law abiding citizen and have nothing to hide. On the flip side it never amazes me how people get mad because they have a run in with the law. I got pulled over the other day, and could only laught because I was speeding and got caught. Everyone always complains about law enforcement not doing enough on busy weekends but when they have an interaction with them they get upset. Just smile and be respectful. Being respectful helps.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dodgeman said:


> Not trying to knock what happened to you, but did you ever think that they have been on the water all weekend dealing with people that have lied to them, decieved them and tried to hide illegal fish. I can say this because I myself am a public servant and after a long weekend I get tired of dealing with people. Just look at the postive side, you are a law abiding citizen and have nothing to hide. On the flip side it never amazes me how people get mad because they have a run in with the law. I got pulled over the other day, and could only laught because I was speeding and got caught. Everyone always complains about law enforcement not doing enough on busy weekends but when they have an interaction with them they get upset. Just smile and be respectful. Being respectful helps.


I understand where you are coming from. It didn't bother me to be boarded. It didn't bother me to have my cooler checked. It bothered me to have this be done without one word being spoken. I didn't even know the guy was on my boat until i turned around. I wouldn't have refused him, and it really wouldn't matter if I had. They have legal authority to do what they do. I want to see them working. I'm just a bit disappointed that while being completely cooperative and even friendly with them, the guy didn't have the decency to tell me he was coming on board to check coolers, or check anything else for that matter.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dodgeman said:


> Not trying to knock what happened to you, but did you ever think that they have been on the water all weekend dealing with people that have lied to them, decieved them and tried to hide illegal fish. I can say this because I myself am a public servant and after a long weekend I get tired of dealing with people. Just look at the postive side, you are a law abiding citizen and have nothing to hide. On the flip side it never amazes me how people get mad because they have a run in with the law. I got pulled over the other day, and could only laught because I was speeding and got caught. Everyone always complains about law enforcement not doing enough on busy weekends but when they have an interaction with them they get upset. Just smile and be respectful. Being respectful helps.


Good point here. I know you feel like he was rude but the way you express it doesn't sound that bad to me. I live in a sparsley populated area and I like to try and know all the game wardens by name. Not always easy to do because our area also has a fairly high turnover rate with wardens. But I like to try and ease them a tad by saying "Howdy Bob Game Warden". I have nothing to hide and as far as I'm concerned they can do whatever.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Wardens*

My experience with game wardens over the past half a century has been good with very few exceptions. In addition to their primary responsibilites of protecting our fish and wildlife, they assist other state and local law enforcement agencies in capturing criminals, abating the flow of illegal drugs into our state, and protecting life and property during natural disasters such as hurricanes. They also serve on the front lines supporting Homeland Security mission in securing our borders, ports and vital infrastructure. As of 2007, 16 wardens had lost their lives in the line of duty. They have a tough job and occasionally a bad day, just like us. Maybe this was a bad day. wos


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds like they mite be better off just "asking" to board and check and quit asking questions. regardless a lil professionalism isnt too much to expect.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

I too am a public servant....a profession which I chose....and love. For almost eight years I have worked 24 and sometimes 36 hr shifts as a medic on one of the busiest units in the city of houston. It is not unusual for me to only get one hour of down time at my station per shift.....but I am always 100% courteous and respectful. Ive been exhausted cursed out,lied too, hit, spit on, threatened and called out for absurd reasons. Never have I felt that these expierences entitled me to slack when interacting with the good law abiding citizens in regards to professionalism and courtesy. Using the excuse they are tired and frustrated is not correct or exceptable. We have a job as public servants and part of that is being kind,courteous, and professional. Just my .02


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Unconstitutional!!!*

One thing i could never understand is how they can just board a vessel and look through all of your stuff without suspicion or reasonable cause. Im not saying i keep illegal size fish or dont have my life jackets, ect. Just saying that they should be held to the same standards as police officers. When a Cop asks to search my vehicle, even though i have nothing to hide, I say sure no problem... If you have a warrant. Same goes for your house. This is the same reason why DWI Check points are in direct violation of our 4th amendment right which states:

"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing  the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized. "

Why is it different for your boat? And i do understand the CON of having it my way, more poachers get away with keeping illegal fish but its my constitutional right to refuse any searches. I would love to hear you guys' opinion on this, I have stated mine


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

maybe im wrong, but I dont think a federal game warden needs a warrant, and can search whenever they want to. I surely wouldnt use the "you got a warrant?" statement...that would be like putting a HUGE target on your back.


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

bigmike2121 said:


> maybe im wrong, but I dont think a federal game warden needs a warrant, and can search whenever they want to. I surely wouldnt use the "you got a warrant?" statement...that would be like putting a HUGE target on your back.


I know they currently dont need one but what im saying is that it should be changed.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

at least they are out there.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe being on the water is a little different than on land. Because they enforce the Water Safety Act, they can pull any and every boat over for a check. This is very common on holiday weekends. As far as checking your boat for fish, I THINK if you say you've been fishing or have a fishing rod on board, perhaps that is enough of a reason to search your vessel if they choose.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I here more often that there are not enough game wardens and that "I have never been checked", and in this case TPWD was doing his job, and protecting the resource.

Your post did not sound like he was unprofessional.

You didn't get singled out because of race or ethnicity. He was doing his job.

So he boarded your boat when your back was turned and looked in your box?

It's not that big of a deal.... And it is perfectly legal!

I hope the law breakers read this post... And realize that you will get caught....

Your side of the story sounds far from unprofessional .... And I for one am glad they are out there not taking the word of a fisherman.

BTW- I got checked Sunday... This warden has checked me numerous times....this time was the 1st he asked to see my license...fine by me... When he asked how we had done I told him we had 20 in the box ( which we did ) .... He smiled and wanted a fishing report, never asking to see the fish... Nothing but professional!... And I am thankful he was doing his job


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I often wonder how many people actually read the previous posts before responding. Reading comprehension's a little low for some, I guess.....

Anyways, I agree that a little common decency would go a long way.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Had two friends in two boats fish Sabine yesterday and they had their boats boarded by game wardens. Check coolers and life jackets also. One boat had a few 18 inch reds the warden spotted when checking the fish box, which my friend informed the GW that they all had Louisiana license and launch on the Louisiana side...GW didn't even check license and told them to have a safe day..


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

*reasonable search*

I think you give a game warden permission to search your boat when you launch it and go fishing. He does not have to say "please" and you don't have to like it. This is probably not the best approach from a public relations standpoint, but then again, he is not in the public relations business. Surely you have seen instances where doctors, lawyers, waiters, plumbers or some other professional has rubbed you the wrong way--why are you surprised that this GW succeeded in doing the same thing?


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been stopped by a GW a couple times last year. One time, was very courteus, we had our lifejackets on so he just asked to see our fish. Before he even asked, I opened my cooler to show him. Another time, I was with a buddy and similiar thing happen to another guy, we were coming from the jetties, and these guys seemed like they were just coming from the launch. Well, long story short, he said we kept illegal fish, claimed to have undercover GW's at the dike watching us...we were like undercover GW, that's a first...well I GLADLY opened the cooler and let him check wherever he wanted. In the meantime, the other GW asked for one thing at a time...where's your fire extinguisher, then where's your flare...like he was thinking of somthing to get me on...another guy looked into my cooler, I happen to keep 2 nice size croakers that day and the GW asked, so who caught the pompano? I'm like what pompano? I honestly thought he threw something illegal in my cooler to catch me on, like I hear they throw drugs in peoples cars to frame them for (at least in the movies, lol). Then i said that's no pompano, those are croakers, GW was like oh. Upon leaving, he says to me, you have your numbers on the side of the boat mixed up, the numbers should come before the TX (or vice versa, something like that). Felt like he just had to have something else to say...other than that, pretty good run-ins.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Not at all*



Dino777 said:


> One thing i could never understand is how they can just board a vessel and look through all of your stuff without suspicion or reasonable cause. Im not saying i keep illegal size fish or dont have my life jackets, ect. Just saying that they should be held to the same standards as police officers. When a Cop asks to search my vehicle, even though i have nothing to hide, I say sure no problem... If you have a warrant. Same goes for your house. This is the same reason why DWI Check points are in direct violation of our 4th amendment right which states:
> 
> "The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized. "
> 
> Why is it different for your boat? And i do understand the CON of having it my way, more poachers get away with keeping illegal fish but its my constitutional right to refuse any searches. I would love to hear you guys' opinion on this, I have stated mine


Texas Game Wardens have broad powers given them by the state as far as search and seizure goes , they have the MOST power of any LEO in the state, they CAN come into even your HOME to search your freezers if they have reasonable suspicion,

As to whether thats right? I don't think its ever been really challenged in court

And to be a warden on the coast, they have to be a tough SOB, its not uncommon for them having to fight their way onto commercial fishing vessels to search, and its likely the MOST dangerous of all LEO jobs currently available --

Coastal Game Wardens very seldom last very long in their positions, you got to be a tough SOB to be one on the coast - and likely that reflects in more than a few of em --

Yes sir no sire and let em look - if you are illegal they will find it ---

Best just to own up if you are --


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I know how you feel. It can kind of put a damper on the day when anyone disrespects your space and the property you worked hard for - even if they do have the right to. It doesn't matter what kind of day they had. Maybe they need a vacation or another job.

Most game wardens I have dealt with have been respectful to me when checking me. I am all for them, but they need to stop and think that we are not all bad people and and it would be nice to have a little respect when they enter "our space"........It only makes them look bad when they don't.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> I know how you feel. It can kind of put a damper on the day when anyone disrespects your space and the property you worked hard for - even if they do have the right to. It doesn't matter what kind of day they had. Maybe they need a vacation or another job.
> 
> Most game wardens I have dealt with have been respectful to me when checking me. I am all for them, but they need to stop and think that we are not all bad people and and it would be nice to have a little respect when they enter "our space"........It only makes them look bad when they don't.




This here is really all that I was getting at.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

too me, any game warden and local pd can be a a hole with me as long as he dont give me a ticket....i rather have some gw checking and being an *** about it with zero tickets than a professional respectful multiple ticket giving attitude


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*This sounds like one of the most pleasant Game Warden encounters I've ever of.*

He didn't bother you, didn't take your time, didn't badger you about the location of your PFD's or your insurance, or your registration, or your horn, etc etc etc ...

He was well within his right to board your vessel without asking permission, and after making sure you weren't drunk or carting off undersized fish ... he left you be.

As far as his communication is concerned, a chatty Game Warden isn't a right you have as a sportsman; it's certianly nice to meet a friendly one, but with as many drunks and poachers that were on the water on a holiday weekend - he quickly did his job to make sure you were safe (sober) and legal and went about his business looking people guys who weren't.

If you think that was unprofessional, wait till you meet a few Feds. with semi-auto rifles who literally take your boat apart hoping you have one duck too many.

I understand your beef, but ... "our space" is subject to search and seizure under their terms, not ours. Personally, I enjoy getting stopped. It makes me know they're doing their job ...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Two years ago I got pulled over and searched everty time I put my boat in the water(12 times,Sabine Pass,Texas City,Galveston) and once on the road(Texas City).....once 17mls off La by La wardens!....If you got pulled over and searched(safety excuse,stickers,lic,ins) every time you got on the road in your vehicle how would like that?.............side note : local burned out warden got busted for "official opression".....bully....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *This sounds like one of the most pleasant Game Warden encounters I've ever of.*
> 
> He didn't bother you, didn't take your time, didn't badger you about the location of your PFD's or your insurance, or your registration, or your horn, etc etc etc ...
> 
> ...


yup! :cheers:


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

Everyone has their good days and bad days. I bet that guy was really bored out there and cranky. I'd be cranky if I was out there in a uniform in the heat climbing from boat to boat in steel toe boots. And out there on a pretty day seeing everyone fishing and that dude had to be on patrol all day not allowed to throw a line in the water. heck I would be oneee cranky dude. I understand that made you mad. But it could of been worse.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

After reading my early morning post I wanted to clarify I also dont think that this warden was unprofessional doing his job and I love the fact they are out there enforcing the law....What I was trying to say was I do not agree with any public servant using the excuse of being tired or really busy as a reason/excuse to be rude or disrespectful.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Got stopped by the game warden today while returning from the jetties. No big deal. I'm a law abiding fellow, and had all of my gear on board, and no illegal fish. Warden asked to see life jackets, so i showed them. Asked if we had fish, and said "no, really slow day". I had gone to the front of my boat to get life jackets. No one said a word. I turned around, and a warden had boarded my boat, and was standing there looking in my cooler. It had no fish, as i told them it didn't. I've been stopped by wardens many times, and have never, ever had an issue. Like any other cops, the standard dialogue of "i'll need to see your gear, may i open your cooler?" sort of thing. Also, never have I had a warden board me without so much as one word being spoken. I had nothing to hide, but it p*ssed me off that the guy didn't even bother to say "i'll need to board your vessel", or even mentioning he wanted to see my cooler. They never even asked for fishing license, horn, flares, boat owner/operator card, etc. Pretty lacking in the professionalism dept this time around.


You are making a big deal out of nothing.

One thing i could never understand is how they can just board a vessel and look through all of your stuff without suspicion or reasonable cause. Im not saying i keep illegal size fish or dont have my life jackets, ect. Just saying that they should be held to the same standards as police officers. When a Cop asks to search my vehicle, even though i have nothing to hide, I say sure no problem... If you have a warrant. Same goes for your house. This is the same reason why DWI Check points are in direct violation of our 4th amendment right which states:

"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized. "

Why is it different for your boat? And i do understand the CON of having it my way, more poachers get away with keeping illegal fish but its my constitutional right to refuse any searches. I would love to hear you guys' opinion on this, I have stated mine

You don't have a clue.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

12.104. RIGHT TO SEARCH AND INSPECT. (a) A game warden 
or other peace officer commissioned by the department may search a 
game bag, vehicle, vessel, or other receptacle if the game warden or 
peace officer has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game 
bag, vehicle, vessel, or receptacle contains a wildlife resource 
that has been unlawfully killed or taken.
(b) A game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the 
department may inspect a wildlife resource or a part or product of a 
wildlife resource that is discovered during a search under 
Subsection (a) of this section.
(c) In this section "wildlife resource" means an animal, 
bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or other aquatic life the taking or 
possession of which is regulated in any manner by this code.

Acts 1975, 64th Leg., p. 1405, ch. 545, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1975. 
Amended by Acts 1991, 72nd Leg., ch. 261, § 1, eff. Aug. 26, 
1991.

http://law.onecle.com/texas/parks/12.104.00.html


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *This sounds like one of the most pleasant Game Warden encounters I've ever of.*
> 
> He didn't bother you, didn't take your time, didn't badger you about the location of your PFD's or your insurance, or your registration, or your horn, etc etc etc ...
> 
> ...


agreed 100%


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Dang that's all they did? Lol. You're one of the lucky ones. Ryan and I were slaughtering some trout *WADEFISHING!!!* and a game warden flew in on us. Didn't idle or anything. I thought it was a potlicker. He checked our fish and MY license but never asked for Ryan's for whatever reason. After they got done, they hi-tailed out of there and the bite was ruined to say the least. Seems like they are more concerned with catching someone than actually allowing people to enjoy the outdoors and have good success.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Game Warden - "Excuse me sir, I need to step onto your boat to check things out."

Fisherman - "Yes sir! Go right ahead."

It's called mutual respect......Its not that difficult.


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> You are making a big deal out of nothing.
> 
> One thing i could never understand is how they can just board a vessel and look through all of your stuff without suspicion or reasonable cause. Im not saying i keep illegal size fish or dont have my life jackets, ect. Just saying that they should be held to the same standards as police officers. When a Cop asks to search my vehicle, even though i have nothing to hide, I say sure no problem... If you have a warrant. Same goes for your house. This is the same reason why DWI Check points are in direct violation of our 4th amendment right which states:
> 
> ...


First off i was not trying to make a big deal out of anything, i was just stating my opinion along with some facts. And you saying i have no clue with no follow up response just makse you sound ignorant shaggy


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe he wanted to close some distance since you turned your back on him. Never know what someone is hiding or going to reach for with their back turned.


----------



## Dino777 (Apr 11, 2012)

TroutAle87 said:


> 12.104. RIGHT TO SEARCH AND INSPECT. (a) A game warden
> or other peace officer commissioned by the department may search a
> game bag, vehicle, vessel, or other receptacle if the game warden or
> peace officer has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game
> ...


If im reading this correctly this confirms my point. They cant just randomly pull over boats. " has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game 
bag, vehicle, vessel, or receptacle contains a wildlife resource 
that has been unlawfully killed or taken"


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Dang that's all they did? Lol. You're one of the lucky ones. Ryan and I were slaughtering some trout *WADEFISHING!!!* and a game warden flew in on us. Didn't idle or anything. I thought it was a potlicker. He checked our fish and MY license but never asked for Ryan's for whatever reason. After they got done, they hi-tailed out of there and the bite was ruined to say the least. Seems like they are more concerned with catching someone than actually allowing people to enjoy the outdoors and have good success.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*Don't ask*

I see it this way. If he asks you and you say no he is going to look anyway but because you said no he just started an argument. If he doesn't ask you can't say no. He doesn't have to ask. If you are fishing he has probable cause. If you have a fishing rod on your boat he has probable cause. If you have a cast net on your boat he has probable cause. If he suspects you have been involved in fishing or hunting activities he has probable cause. If you expect them to look whether the ask or not then you will not be offended if they don't ask. Game wardens are bad mofos. If they catch you with illegal game they can confiscate all your stuff including the truck you used to launch your boat. This is not very likely but they can if they want to. I always make sure to have everything in order everytime I get on the water. I won't even let you on my boat to go fishing if you don't have a license because I don't want the hassle. Everytime I go I expect to be stopped and checked. 99 times out of 100 you will not get stopped but when you do get stopped expect them to look and not ask and then you won't be offended. If they do ask say yes because they are going to look anyway.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Search for "game warden" ... showing 1 of 25 results of 428 posts. Search took 3.21 seconds.

Search for "traffic cops" ... showing 1 of 25 results of 152 post. Search took 2.23 seconds.

Apparently 64.1 percent of the posting population on 2cool are more angered by "rude" Game Warden's than "rude" traffic cops.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Warden asked to see life jackets, so i showed them. Asked if we had fish, and said "no, really slow day". I had gone to the front of my boat to get life jackets. No one said a word. I turned around, and a warden had boarded my boat, and was standing there looking in my cooler.





McDaniel8402 said:


> It bothered me to have this be done without one word being spoken.


You keep saying this, but from what I read above, you were already in a conversion with him.

I bet if you would have stood there facing him, he would still have come aboard. He just happen to board you while you were going for the life jackets.

It is a giving and one should know that they can and will board you without asking. From what I read in your posts and have seen twice on my boat, they are engaged in a conversion or questions with you as they board you.

I have also had them one time just come up next to us, ask if we had fish, asked to see life preservers and then head off to the next person. I guess it depends on the amount time they have.

I had one zoom across the channel to us coming in from the Jetties. Saw him coming, slowed and stopped for him. He came up next to us, saw my FD shirt and sticker on the boat, said "You work for Texas City?", I said yes and he said, "You should have just waved me off so I didn't have to come across to you, have a great day" and he zoomed off laughing.

As said already, not really a big deal. I for am glad to see them as I have seen quite a few poachers in my day. They also get lied to all the time and see a lot out there.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

There was actually 3 wardens on the boat. A lady up on the bow, asked to see my life jackets and held on to the side of my boat. She sat and watched while i got out the life jackets. The warden driving the boat was very cordial, and just chatting with my fishing partner about the day's fishing. The third guy, sitting in the back of the warden's boat was the one who came into my boat. I know they have the law on their side. I never said he didn't have a legal right to do what he did. I'm saying he shouldn't have come onto my boat without saying something.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Capt. Chris said:


> I see it this way. If he asks you and you say no he is going to look anyway but because you said no he just started an argument. If he doesn't ask you can't say no. He doesn't have to ask. If you are fishing he has probable cause. If you have a fishing rod on your boat he has probable cause. If you have a cast net on your boat he has probable cause. If he suspects you have been involved in fishing or hunting activities he has probable cause. If you expect them to look whether the ask or not then you will not be offended if they don't ask. Game wardens are bad mofos. If they catch you with illegal game they can confiscate all your stuff including the truck you used to launch your boat. This is not very likely but they can if they want to. I always make sure to have everything in order everytime I get on the water. I won't even let you on my boat to go fishing if you don't have a license because I don't want the hassle. Everytime I go I expect to be stopped and checked. 99 times out of 100 you will not get stopped but when you do get stopped expect them to look and not ask and then you won't be offended. If they do ask say yes because they are going to look anyway.


You are right. They don't have to ask....And, if they want on your boat, they should not ask....However, They should still show some kind of respect if they choose to board our boats just like we should give them the respect to do so.

I would almost bet that those wardens who do not respect others are the ones who don't last long anyway.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Search for "game warden" ... showing 1 of 25 results of 428 posts. Search took 3.21 seconds.
> 
> Search for "traffic cops" ... showing 1 of 25 results of 152 post. Search took 2.23 seconds.
> 
> Apparently 64.1 percent of the posting population on 2cool are more angered by "rude" Game Warden's than "rude" traffic cops.


2 reasons why.....

1) This is a fishing forum.

2) Our society puts more importance on wildlife than it does on human life...They are both important, but its kind of messed up.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> There was actually 3 wardens on the boat. A lady up on the bow, asked to see my life jackets and held on to the side of my boat. She sat and watched while i got out the life jackets. The warden driving the boat was very cordial, and just chatting with my fishing partner about the day's fishing. The third guy, sitting in the back of the warden's boat was the one who came into my boat. I know they have the law on their side. I never said he didn't have a legal right to do what he did. I'm saying he shouldn't have come onto my boat without saying something.


I agree. Game Warden should have shown some common courtesy and asked to come aboard. Some will and some won't.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Just remember...if he was that rude to you, think of how terrible he'll be to the people actually breaking the law. =D


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

SurfRunner said:


> You are right. They don't have to ask....And, if they want on your boat, they should not ask....However, They should still show some kind of respect if they choose to board our boats just like we should give them the respect to do so.
> 
> I would almost bet that those wardens who do not respect others are the ones who don't last long anyway.


The definition of respect is pretty myopic in this thread. The civilian's opinion of "respect" based on the "officer's" actions, will not justify his career's length. And with all due respect to the OP, this seems like a pretty cheesy excuse just to post a "story" ... had he ended up in zip ties at the end of that same story, I'd say his rights were violtated. This was a routine stop, and probably his first. No foul was committed. What courtesy did the game warden break ... ?!?!? Seriously ... ? He didn't ask to board ... ??? He doesn't have too ...



SurfRunner said:


> 2 reasons why.....
> 
> 1) This is a fishing forum.
> 
> 2) Our society puts more importance on wildlife than it does on human life...They are both important, but its kind of messed up.


1) I searched the TTMB for the cop info ... not the fishing forum.

2) It's a stab at the rediculous attitudes we keep reading, 428 times about "horrible" G-bud encounters, not a political statement about humanity and animal rights.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Unprofessional Warden*

Get over it and on with your life. He/she won't be the last. JMHO C2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive never been thoroughly checked by a GW, only a few times been asked to see my license or if id been catching anything. I would not appreciate a GW rifling through my stuff but its his job so id have to let it go. I do understand that some authority figures abuse their power but theyre not all bad. Let em do their thing and carry on


-mac-


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm with the Op on this one, i've been ASKED permission to look in my ice chests quite a few times, this past Sunday i was asked. No he didn't have to, but it's just common courtesy, if it went down the way the Op said, then it would get under my skin also.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I get a little annoyed when the GW checks me too, but I don't let it ruin my day. They are just doing their job. It is a lot less annoying when they are pleasant and that goes for any LEO.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry but I dont see how he was unprofessional at all. sounded like he was courteous and wasnt asking you to jump thru hoops. Sounds like he did his job and I really dont think he was being unprofessional at all!! why does he have to ask to board when you can not refuse? game wardens are definitely under appreciated and I respect the heck out of them. they have a tough job for sure


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/jobs/postings/game_warden_cadet/

I read the whole thing, never saw "needs to be nice". I would not do that job for that pay, or any pay for that matter. I respect the badge and the officer that does the job. If the same had happened to me before reading the job description, would I have reacted the same? Maybe but the next time after finding out what it takes to be a TGW, I would show the up-most respect. Tough job, I am glad somebody wants to do it.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> The definition of respect is pretty myopic in this thread. The civilian's opinion of "respect" based on the "officer's" actions, will not justify his career's length. And with all due respect to the OP, this seems like a pretty cheesy excuse just to post a "story" ... had he ended up in zip ties at the end of that same story, I'd say his rights were violtated. This was a routine stop, and probably his first. No foul was committed. What courtesy did the game warden break ... ?!?!? Seriously ... ? He didn't ask to board ... ??? He doesn't have too ...
> 
> 1) I searched the TTMB for the cop info ... not the fishing forum.
> 
> 2) It's a stab at the rediculous attitudes we keep reading, 428 times about "horrible" G-bud encounters, not a political statement about humanity and animal rights.


The only reason "respect" is a myopic topic here is because people keep making excuses for a GW's disrespectful actions, which confuses the issue. Respect is simple - not complicated. I am all for what GW's do and hold them as heroes to us anglers. Most GW's are good people. It's just a very small percentage that aren't. But, I am not going to make excuses for the small percentage of Gw's that disrespect the law-abiding citizen.

In all honesty, it really wouldn't hurt me if they disrespected me. It is their own integrity they are hurting, since I know I am not the only one it would have happened to. Heck, that type probably does't care anyway.

The only reason why I said GW's like that probably don't last long, because soon enough, they will disrespect the wrong person....There are a lot of bad people out there. I have heard of some of the threats and such that GW's receive. If it was me, I would give all bad guys that I have arrested some degree of respect. Respect carries a person a long ways. Anyway, that's just me...not them, which they may not even care......This is MHO, not a fact. Heck, by the time this thread is over, I might change my mind on all this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I have not taken the time to read this entire thread and I'm not suggesting the OP was discourteouos in any way but I would like to say that courtesy begets courtesy. I have been checked dozens of times from Matagorda to South Padre - fishing as well as waterfowl hunting - by state and federal officers, sometimes both in the same patrol vessel.

I always take the initiative to open a positive dialogue, something to the effect..."Good afternoon. Toss me a line if you would like to tie up to us. Please feel welcome to board if you like and please do let us know if there is any way we can assist you here today."

Works every time!


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been inspected by a game warden twice in the last three weeks, once on a chartered trip and the other at Seawolf Park. Both times the game warden was firm but professional. On the charter, he checked for life jackets and at Seawolf Park, he checked coolers without asking permission. He found a stone crab in one cooler and since it was alive he let the offending party release it without a citation.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have not taken the time to read this entire thread and I'm not suggesting the OP was discourteouos in any way but I would like to say that courtesy begets courtesy. I have been checked dozens of times from Matagorda to South Padre - fishing as well as waterfowl hunting - by state and federal officers, sometimes both in the same patrol vessel.
> 
> I always take the initiative to open a positive dialogue, something to the effect..."Good afternoon. Toss me a line if you would like to tie up to us. Please feel welcome to board if you like and please do let us know if there is any way we can assist you here today."
> 
> Works every time!


And yes, it goes both ways. We should be respectful regardless.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I was on this boat as it was boarded and what bothered me was the pilot had his hand on his 45 cal pistol and I had my hands on my knee and one on the console the whole time.We both cooperated and was boarded by a young peach fuzz rookie pushing his weight around so it bothered 2 of us I dont mind getting checked but boarding the boat with no warning ,and the stop happened in the middle of the shipping lane.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I pretty much have the understanding that when a game warden stops me on the water, there's a 99% chance he's coming aboard my boat.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have never had a bad experience with a GW but the day I do your dang right I am gonna rush home and start a GW bash thread on 2cool:headknock

Especially if I got skunked that day


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I was reaching for my card when they drove their boat away! haha! I know they aren't required to ask, but among other duties, they are public servants, and should be setting an example of decency on the water. I had no issues with showing them the contents of my cooler. I was more bothered by the guy climbing into my boat when i turned my back.


Agree 100%... They should never act like they're above us, without us they wouldn't have a job to do.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

not reading the entire thread but... if they're checking for fish, why don't they hit the bank fishermen and docks and save on gas rather than running around on the water looking in coolers? They have tight budgets and low pay, job is hard.. they could make it easier on themselves. Someone loading their boat at the dock would give them plenty of time to open the cooler and look inside, and they'd be checking a whole lot more coolers and people than riding around a bay.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> I was on this boat as it was boarded and what bothered me was the pilot had his hand on his 45 cal pistol and I had my hands on my knee and one on the console the whole time.We both cooperated and was boarded by a young peach fuzz rookie pushing his weight around so it bothered 2 of us I dont mind getting checked but boarding the boat with no warning ,and the stop happened in the middle of the shipping lane.


Oh ... ! Well, no one mentioned they held you at gun point in the middle of the shipping lane with evin grin's and ratty beards under the bows of oncoming tankers, cruise ships, and barges ... this makes everything different.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Oh ... ! Well, no one mentioned they held you at gun point in the middle of the shipping lane with evin grin's and ratty beards under the bows of oncoming tankers, cruise ships, and barges ... this makes everything different.


Weeeeell that isn't quite how it went down, but I do admire your sarcasm sir. That is pretty funny. Now see, if Game Wardens would dress up in goofy, hollywood style pirate costumes, and wear eye patches, and carry daggers and such, it would be waaay more entertaining when they stopped us out on the water. :rotfl:


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

moganman said:


> Dang that's all they did? Lol. You're one of the lucky ones. Ryan and I were slaughtering some trout *WADEFISHING!!!* and a game warden flew in on us. Didn't idle or anything. I thought it was a potlicker. He checked our fish and MY license but never asked for Ryan's for whatever reason. After they got done, they hi-tailed out of there and the bite was ruined to say the least. Seems like they are more concerned with catching someone than actually allowing people to enjoy the outdoors and have good success.


you just got profiled man...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I pretty much have the understanding that when a game warden stops me on the water, there's a 99% chance he's coming aboard my boat.


Were going to have a problem if im in my kayak and a GW steps in my boat, he had better ask before boarding my vessel...

-mac-


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

Just because one of the game wardens had their hand on their pistol, does not mean he was being disrespectful. It's a matter of safety, the way someone looks does not determine what they are capable of. 

Understand it from their perspective rather then looking from yours. If you worked a job everyday where anyone you stopped could have a gun or other deadly weapon and most of the time won't admit it, you have to be safe that is all the officer with his hand on his holster was doing.
He wasn't sitting there itching for you to reach for something so he could shoot you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I pretty much have the understanding that when a game warden stops me on the water, there's a 99% chance he's coming aboard my boat.


make sure you have an additional life jacket for him if he doesn't have one on... actually knew a person that got warned from one in POC many years ago, warden jumped on his boat, no life jacket on, counted the jackets, asked the boat owner "where's my life jacket". LOL


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, they stopped us once in the winter and we didnt have enough PFD's so they made us swim back to POC from the Pringle Lake. Then we had to buy a PFD and swim back to get the boat....I love a good story telling thread....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> make sure you have an additional life jacket for him if he doesn't have one on... actually knew a person that got warned from one in POC many years ago, warden jumped on his boat, no life jacket on, counted the jackets, asked the boat owner "where's my life jacket". LOL


I usually offer them a beer 

most of the ones down in baffin are usually wearing those CO2 cartridge inflatable types.

some of the you other guys... come on already... it's not like your transporting gold doubloons from the european mint. it's just a fishing boat. Why don't you just be thankful you have a boat to board. there are a lot of poor bastards out there without a boat at all!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

The GW should be held to the same standards of all LEO's. Probable cause would be the first step while on the water. If they would just posistion themselves at the dock they would catch so many more people. They would save gas. They wouldnt like it because they cant run like bat out of He77.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish-a-mon said:


> The GW should be held to the same standards of all LEO's. Probable cause would be the first step while on the water. If they would just posistion themselves at the dock they would catch so many more people. They would save gas. They wouldnt like it because they cant run like bat out of He77.


It's not just a matter of fish, but also boating infractions.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*GW Magnet*

I think I get checked by the GW about every 3rd trip-both on the bank and and in the boat. Never had one be less than professional and some can be down right pleasant. One GW spent 20 minutes helping me look for my lost truck keys outside of SWP a couple years back. More power to em.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> It's not just a matter of fish, but also boating infractions.


I believe the OP original post was that the GW boarded and looked into cooler ever though OP stated he hadnt caught any fish. Why stop the boater then? Probable cause? Goes back to that.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish-a-mon said:


> I believe the OP original post was that the GW boarded and looked into cooler ever though OP stated he hadnt caught any fish. Why stop the boater then? Probable cause? Goes back to that.


If a Game Warden "didn't have probable clause" to look because "you" (rhetorical) said you hadn't caught fish ... NO one would ever be cited. Every single boater on the water that didn't want a LE officer on their boat would just say, "we didn't catch'em today" ...

What this goes back to ... is the OP saying the GW was unprofessional, and a whole slew of people thinking he wasn't based on the story.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Were going to have a problem if im in my kayak and a GW steps in my boat, he had better ask before boarding my vessel...
> 
> -mac-


No doubt lol!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a very good time fishing with you McDaniel8402 and I'm having fun reading this thread.The pistol gripping was more intimidating to me, but you being the captain and boat owner I really see your point.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

"if the game warden or 
peace officer has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game 
bag, vehicle, vessel, or receptacle contains a wildlife resource 
that has been unlawfully killed or taken." Try arguing in a court of law that an officer who decides to board your boat, your car, or do a pat down search did not have a "reasonable articulable suspicion". Believe me when it comes time to testify they will have exactly that. So great discussion here. We all hope for civility on the water, there is to little of that these days. So if possible, be nice, have your stuff together, thank him for the job he does, and let it go.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

redfishlaw said:


> "if the game warden or
> peace officer has a reasonable, articulable suspicion that the game
> bag, vehicle, vessel, or receptacle contains a wildlife resource
> that has been unlawfully killed or taken." Try arguing in a court of law that an officer who decides to board your boat, your car, or do a pat down search did not have a "reasonable articulable suspicion". Believe me when it comes time to testify they will have exactly that. So great discussion here. We all hope for civility on the water, there is to little of that these days. So if possible, be nice, have your stuff together, thank him for the job he does, and let it go.
> ...


We did just that sir.I really told them it was nice to see them today.Driving back on the dike road I never saw one GW.But many can chunker's.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky you didn't have beer cans in the cooler........next thing would be a breath test. They are not there to be your friend, and more than a few get Badge heavy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You should get a bright *** boat like mine so the GW's get to know you and won't bother you at all unless they have a rookie on the boat.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Well while this is probrably not the same I have several police officers in my immeidiate family and when you deal with aholes everyday it is hard to put a smile on your face and believe everyone's story.... That being said, I am sure being a game warden it is much the same way and no matter how nice you are they are probrably are of all the the darn lies and escuses everyone is trying to lay on them. If you have not done anything wrong just let them do thier job and be glad they did not write you a ticket. Put yourself in thier shoes, it is a job to them and I for one am glad we have them to protect our recources.


----------



## fishdawg (Jul 8, 2009)

well the way i see it is when they took the job they knew they would be dealing with the public and regardless if they are having a bad day or have listened to lies all day they should treat everyone with respect as you the boater should treat them with respect,i get tired of Texas law enforcement treating people like criminals


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys need to read that TPWD book when the croaker soaking gets slow...

12.102. INSPECTION OF WILDLIFE RESOURCES. (a) In this 
section: 
(1) "Residence" means a person's principal or ordinary 
home or dwelling place.
(2) "Temporary residence" means a place where a person 
temporarily dwells or seeks shelter. The term does not include a 
hunting blind. The term does include a:
(A) hunting club or lodge; 
(B) clubhouse; 
(C) cabin; 
(D) tent; 
(E) manufactured home used as a hunting club or 
lodge; and 
(F) hotel room, motel room, or room in a 
boardinghouse used during a hunting trip.
(3) "Wildlife resource" means any animal, bird, 
reptile, amphibian, fish, or form of aquatic life or any part of an 
animal, bird, reptile, amphibian, fish, or form of aquatic life the 
hunting, catching, or possession of which is regulated by this 
code.
*(b) Except as provided by Subsection (d), a game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department who observes a person engaged in an activity regulated by this code or under the jurisdiction of the commission or reasonably believes that a person is or has been engaged in an activity regulated by this code or under the jurisdiction of the commission may inspect:*
*(1) any license, permit, tag, or other document issued by the department and required by this code of a person hunting or catching wildlife resources;*
*(2) any device that may be used to hunt or catch a wildlife resource; *
*(3) any wildlife resource in the person's possession; and *
*(4) the contents of any container or receptacle that is commonly used to store or conceal a wildlife resource.*
(c) Except as provided by Subsection (d), a game warden or 
other peace officer commissioned by the department may inspect any 
wildlife resource that has been taken by a person and is in plain 
view of the game warden or other peace officer.
(d) Nothing in this section authorizes a game warden or other peace officer commissioned by the department to conduct a search otherwise authorized by this section:
(1) in a person's residence or temporary residence; 
or 
(2) on a publicly maintained road or way that is: 
(A) improved, designed, or ordinarily used for 
vehicular traffic; 
(B) open to the public; and 
(C) distinguishable from a shoulder, berm, or 
other area not intended for vehicular traffic.

Part (d) is the part that says they are NOT authorized by this code to come in your home and check freezers and all that other stuff people on this forum seem to think they can do at will.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ok, just so i'm not confused anymore, there are several threads complaining about GW's not responding to poaching calls or calls made to report illegal fishing on jetties, piers, etc etc...

but then, when they actually do their job, the 2cool gods slam them for doing it...

tough crowd in here.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> ok, just so i'm not confused anymore, there are several threads complaining about GW's not responding to poaching calls or calls made to report illegal fishing on jetties, piers, etc etc...
> 
> but then, when they actually do their job, the 2cool gods slam them for doing it...
> 
> tough crowd in here.


Maybe they should hand out suckers like the bank teller does so people won't get their feelings hurt. Major holidays have to be the worst days to be a GW. I doubt anyone could keep a smile on their face all day long dealing with the all of the crowds.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> ok, just so i'm not confused anymore, there are several threads complaining about GW's not responding to poaching calls or calls made to report illegal fishing on jetties, piers, etc etc...
> 
> but then, when they actually do their job, the 2cool gods slam them for doing it...
> 
> tough crowd in here.


Welcome to internet forums ... it aint just 2cool ....

Forums= your damed if you do, your damned if you don't .... and 20 people will tell you how to change a light bulb


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> There was actually 3 wardens on the boat. A lady up on the bow, asked to see my life jackets and held on to the side of my boat. She sat and watched while i got out the life jackets. The warden driving the boat was very cordial, and just chatting with my fishing partner about the day's fishing. The third guy, sitting in the back of the warden's boat was the one who came into my boat. I know they have the law on their side. I never said he didn't have a legal right to do what he did. I'm saying he shouldn't have come onto my boat without saying something.


You sound like my wife when I try to initiate docking procedures whithout prior authorization.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> You sound like my wife when I try to initiate docking procedures whithout prior authorization.


LMAO.....greenie


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*rookie*



McDaniel8402 said:


> There was actually 3 wardens on the boat. A lady up on the bow, asked to see my life jackets and held on to the side of my boat. She sat and watched while i got out the life jackets. The warden driving the boat was very cordial, and just chatting with my fishing partner about the day's fishing. The third guy, sitting in the back of the warden's boat was the one who came into my boat. I know they have the law on their side. I never said he didn't have a legal right to do what he did. I'm saying he shouldn't have come onto my boat without saying something.


 cut the rookie some slack, its obvious they had a routine... he slipped up and forgot to announce boarding,and if yall were'nt meanmugging him, he would'nt have gone for his pistol .:tongue:


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

It must have been my hoodie! Jeeze! If i wasn't white, i'd call Q-tip X and have him d'fen me! lol


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

As for this thread, I don't think it has anything to do with GW's doing their job, or not. It simply has to do with how the GW approached him. I think he felt disrespected, which I would have. Most GW's I have dealt with are very respectful to me. I think that *McDaniel8402* feels the same way.

This is not a thread to bash GW's as a whole. Rather it is a thread about one GW and his professionalism. I have to agree that he should have shown some kind of respect before boarding his boat. He did not have to ask, but he could have simply said, "Sir. I need to board your boat and look into your ice chest". That is a simple direct statement that shows a little respect. It's not that difficult.

People should definately respect the law......On the flip side, the law should respect people. After all, it is our tax dollars paying them to perform a service for us.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

SurfRunner said:


> As for this thread, I don't think it has anything to do with GW's doing their job, or not. It simply has to do with how the GW approached him. I think he felt disrespected, which I would have. Most GW's I have dealt with are very respectful to me. I think that *McDaniel8402* feels the same way.
> 
> This is not a thread to bash GW's as a whole. Rather it is a thread about one GW and his professionalism. I have to agree that he should have shown some kind of respect before boarding his boat. He did not have to ask, but he could have simply said, "Sir. I need to board your boat and look into your ice chest". That is a simple direct statement that shows a little respect. It's not that difficult.
> 
> People should definately respect the law......On the flip side, the law should respect people. After all, it is our tax dollars paying them to perform a service for us.


where does respect come into play on both sides, honestly?

the OP was already in conversation with said GW's, next thing is they boarded, can't believe this is such a big deal especially when they didn't issue tickets for anything...

is "respect" something that is earned or something that is just expected because it's "your" boat?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo oso ... where's your sensitivity man ... ?!?!? "Game Wardens" are riot gear wearing bullies, a gang of disrespectful thugs ... They don't care about your feelings and it makes baby Jesus cry ...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> is "respect" something that is earned or something that is just expected because it's "your" boat?


Both!

I am talking about mutual respect from both sides. Maybe it comes from my parents. I was taught to respect people.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Yo oso ... where's your sensitivity man ... ?!?!? "Game Wardens" are riot gear wearing bullies, a gang of disrespectful thugs ... They don't care about your feelings and it makes baby Jesus cry ...


dear 8 pound baby jesus, wrapped in your little baby jesus blanket...LOL



> Both!


how so, especially when they are doing their job?

and i'm not trying to bash any of you, just trying to understand this whole mess. LOL


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> As for this thread, I don't think it has anything to do with GW's doing their job, or not. It simply has to do with how the GW approached him. I think he felt disrespected, which I would have. Most GW's I have dealt with are very respectful to me. I think that *McDaniel8402* feels the same way.
> 
> This is not a thread to bash GW's as a whole. Rather it is a thread about one GW and his professionalism. I have to agree that he should have shown some kind of respect before boarding his boat. He did not have to ask, but he could have simply said, "Sir. I need to board your boat and look into your ice chest". That is a simple direct statement that shows a little respect. It's not that difficult.
> 
> People should definately respect the law......On the flip side, the law should respect people. After all, it is our tax dollars paying them to perform a service for us.


You are spot on sir.


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Last Drift said:


> *Well while this is probrably not the same I have several police officers in my immeidiate family and when you deal with aholes everyday it is hard to put a smile on your face and believe everyone's story.... That being said, I am sure being a game warden it is much the same way and no matter how nice you are they are probrably are of all the the darn lies and escuses everyone is trying to lay on them. If you have not done anything wrong just let them do thier job and be glad they did not write you a ticket. Put yourself in thier shoes, it is a job to them and I for one am glad we have them to protect our recources.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I disagree. First off thank you to the members of your family that are in the law enforcement business. Their service is appreciated. But if they can't deal with the scum and manage to put a smile on their face and be courteous to the law abiding citizens they protect...they are in the wrong business. Second, I can't even imagine being a GW. They are the only law enforcement officers that where most of the time when they approach someone, that person is armed. When hunting and get checked I do everything possible to make sure my weapon is unloaded and open where they can see it. Finally there are some really good GW's out there. I have crossed paths with many at the ramp when we are both launching or loading at the same time. We have discussed fishing or the water and I always expect to get checked but have yet to even have one ask for my licesne. As with the OP, I appreciate everything they do and I am always courteous and professional with them and expect the same in return.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

our tax dollars paying them to perform a service for us

should translate, Citizens who work the danger jobs with little pay and little respect and requires special service to some


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

pelochas said:


> our tax dollars paying them to perform a service for us
> 
> should translate, Citizens who work the danger jobs with little pay and little respect and requires special service to some


You are right! But, this still doesn't give the small handfull the right to shove their weight around at the law abiding citizen. After all, they are the ones who chose to take the job.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

SurfRunner said:


> You are right! But, this still doesn't give the small handfull the right to shove their weight around at the law abiding citizen. After all, they are the ones who chose to take the job.


if they don't know you and just met you, how do they know you are really a law abiding citizen, other than asking you a few standard questions, then checking?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I've never had a bad encounter with a game warden only jr. game wardens.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

SurfRunner said:


> ... But, this still doesn't give the small handfull the right to shove their weight around at the law abiding citizen ...


Agreed ... but, what weight was shoved around ... ? I can't for the life of me understand where the intimidation was ...

This story now has three slightly different versions on Page 1, Page 5 and Page 7 - these versions coming from the 2 guys on board the boarded vessel.

There is only one issue here. SHOULD a Game Warden HAVE to annouce he's coming on board (the answer to this is NO), and does this represent a lack of repsect (the answer to this is "it's a matter of opinion"). The determination of "law abiding" happens AFTER boarding. Not before.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> if they don't know you and just met you, how do they know you are really a law abiding citizen, other than asking you a few standard questions, then checking?


That my friend, should be "cautiously" assumed. For myself, I always assume the best of people until I learn otherwise. Not saying I don't keep one eye open.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with them asking questions and checking. That is part of their job.........Its the way one goes about doing it. Are they going to be professional about it, or are they going to shove their authority around just because they can.

It's kind of like, you are innocent until proven guilty. I think a minority of GW's have the attitude of, you are guilty until proven otherwise. I could understand this if most people are law breakers, but I believe that most people are not and are simply out to have a good time, therefore, GW's should treat the average person as such, unless they start some kind of problems. Most seem to be able to do this successfully. Why can't that one?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Innocent until proven guilty applies in court rooms, not stops ...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Agreed ... but, what weight was shoved around ... ? I can't for the life of me understand where the intimidation was ...
> 
> This story now has three slightly different versions on Page 1, Page 5 and Page 7 - these versions coming from the 2 guys on board the boarded vessel.
> 
> There is only one issue here. SHOULD a Game Warden HAVE to annouce he's coming on board (the answer to this is NO), and does this represent a lack of repsect (the answer to this is "it's a matter of opinion"). The determination of "law abiding" happens AFTER boarding. Not before.


If a GW boarded my vessel without at least saying, "sir, I need to board your vessel and check some things out", then he is "shoving his weight around" simply because...he can.

I can understand a situation where they may have a situation with poachers or illegal nettters....But the average citizen?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> they CAN come into even your HOME to search your freezers if they have reasonable suspicion,


No they can't. Not unless they have a warrant to enter your home signed by a judge.

TH


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SurfRunner said:


> If a GW boarded my vessel without at least saying, "sir, I need to board your vessel and check some things out", then he is "shoving his weight around" simply because...he can.
> 
> I can understand a situation where they may have a situation with poachers or illegal nettters....But the average citizen?


It would be a great world if all people had a wonderful attitude. But in this senario there is much todo about nothing. He was doing his job and DOES NOT have to announce he is boarding your vessel. Either get over it or call the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaambulance.

I can't believe I have been drawn into this thread this long. I really need to get a life. This is rediculous. Too many people think they are entitled.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> No they can't. Not unless they have a warrant to enter your home signed by a judge.
> 
> TH


true...they need the warrant.

usually if the poaching case is bad enough they will get a warrant to perform the search and seizure of anything that was used in the take and storage...i've read a few cases where people that poached deer got huge fines, then their house was seized as well as vehicles...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> It would be a great world if all people had a wonderful attitude. But in this senario there is much todo about nothing. He was doing his job and DOES NOT have to announce he is boarding your vessel. Either get over it or call the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaambulance.
> 
> I can't believe I have been drawn into this thread this long. I really need to get a life. This is rediculous. Too many people think they are entitled.


You just proved right here who is being childish. Keep posting! I am sure more will come out.

And I'll just kick back and watch. If you haven't got it by now, you won't anytime soon. Not because it isn't logic. It is simply because you don't want to....Simple respect from any person is not a hard thing to figure out.

I'm out of here.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

A lot of people on here have a major reading comprehension problem. The OP never stated that the game warden had to announce that he was boarding the vessel, he said he was surprised he did it without announcing it. It's a common courtesy issue. Yes, they are doing a job that I think everyone on here agrees is extremely difficult. They deal with a ton of jerks everyday, especially on holiday weekends and do this for little pay. But they chose this profession, and knew exactly how they would be compensated for it. I'm extremely grateful that they are out there but a little common courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I've never had a bad encounter with a game warden only jr. game wardens.


NO! ... you!
sad_smiles


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mr McDaniel, I have a friend that is a warden and was pushed from a boat while doing a "routine" search. He almost died from hypothermia. I myself have no problem if a warden boards my boat. Whether it be invited or not. I now know just how dangerous it is for them. He had a wife and a 7 yo daughter that could have been left to live their lives together without him if he possibly died. I'm sorry, I just can not agree that the warden in question was in any way out of line.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Be thankful they are out there working to protect our resources as you enjoy your day on the water. So what if he didn't say "mother may I".


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

I was at Whataburger a little while ago at the take out window when that good for nothin' person behind the window just shoved my order in my window for me to grab without askin'. He had no call without asking to give me my order especially since he broached the invisible barrier that was between my door post and front pillar. He better think twice next time. I will beat him to death with my pickles.

Just bringing a little humor. I am not getting in on this. Just enjoy reading the posts. Could not pay me enough to deal with all the idiots on the water on a holiday weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

moganman said:


> Dang that's all they did? Lol. You're one of the lucky ones. Ryan and I were slaughtering some trout *WADEFISHING!!!* and a game warden flew in on us. Didn't idle or anything. I thought it was a potlicker. He checked our fish and MY license but never asked for Ryan's for whatever reason. After they got done, they hi-tailed out of there and the bite was ruined to say the least. Seems like they are more concerned with catching someone than actually allowing people to enjoy the outdoors and have good success.


It's sucks when they pull into your spread when you're hunting, too. I've had them spend up to 1/2 hr with their truck parked in the decoys while goose hunting. Also, they've done the same thing to me duck hunting many times with their airboats.

They can see the birds in the air and don't care. In fact, it seems to make some of them move even slower. Where's the respect there?

People who have this done to them are going to find it harder and harder being respectful when very little is being shown to them. It's hard to be overwhelmed with joy when I see them coming especially when you've been treated this way for no reason, in the past.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Cork & Jig said:


> It's sucks when they pull into your spread when you're hunting, too. I've had them spend up to 1/2 hr with their truck parked in the decoys while goose hunting. Also, they've done the same thing to me duck hunting many times with their airboats.
> 
> They can see the birds in the air and don't care. In fact, it seems to make some of them move even slower. Where's the respect there?
> 
> People who have this done to them are going to find it harder and harder being respectful when very little is being shown to them. It's hard to be overwhelmed with joy when I see them coming especially when you've been treated this way for no reason, in the past.


Wow! Has to be something with the coast.
I had a fed hunker down in my makeshift blind with me this past season and call out birds positions for a double in the bag. 
Followed by a bit of an argument on species which I finally won
The fed, I haven't been checked by one on Dam B in 10 years. No problem, he was wearing camo waders and clothing and was more than happy to accomodate me in my final stages of a limit.
Nice guy, just can't seem to remember his name for some reason.
No different than the normal state guys though.


----------



## 2 b or not to b (May 26, 2009)

*Professionalism*


Next time this happens, get the name of the warden and send in a complaint to the TPWD. They do not take lightly complaints on their wardens and will repramand him. This same type thing has happened to me not only fishing but duck hunting as well. Bad thing is I grew up and went to high school with this warden. He was a reall @#$hole when he got that badge. After I wrote the complaint he came to my house told me about it and apologized to me for being so rude.


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

The last couple times I've been checked by the GW they were professional and courteous.


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

Man we got checked 2 years ago dove hunting. The guy told us to throw all our birds on my buddies tailgate and count them (they were previously in separate piles). There were 7 of us and it was a little later so we were getting close to our limit. When we were done counting he very rudely asked who the truck belonged to. My friend said it was his and the Warden started in on him about how since they were in a pile in his vehicle he could fine him. He told us to count them on the tailgate and watched us. My friend who doesn't get to hunt much did not have his hunters safety certificate. He it's just slipped his mind. No biggie he received a ticket, no argument he knows he deserved it. So while the warden is writing him up we asked a few questions we were curious about. He replied to everyone saying "look it up that's not my job". He then stated we were lucky he didn't feel like going back to his vehicle to get his other ticket book because then we would all getting tickets. I very politely asked what for? (the rest of us were completely legal). He replied I dont need to know. 

The best part was when he was checking plugs for some read he would chamber a round then push two in the tube. At this point we were fed up with this guy. He tried to give one friend his shotgun back with one in the chamber and on fire. My friend asked him to make the gun safe before he handed it back to him. He pretty much shoved it in his chest and when my buddy unchambered the gun he said "that has to violate all knd of safety rules." you could tell the guy got butthurt and he went off about how if the gun was loaded it wasn't his doing (after we all just watched him load it).


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CRC said:


> Man we got checked 2 years ago dove hunting. The guy told us to throw all our birds on my buddies tailgate and count them (they were previously in separate piles). There were 7 of us and it was a little later so we were getting close to our limit. When we were done counting he very rudely asked who the truck belonged to. My friend said it was his and the Warden started in on him about how since they were in a pile in his vehicle he could fine him. He told us to count them on the tailgate and watched us. My friend who doesn't get to hunt much did not have his hunters safety certificate. He it's just slipped his mind. No biggie he received a ticket, no argument he knows he deserved it. So while the warden is writing him up we asked a few questions we were curious about. He replied to everyone saying "look it up that's not my job". He then stated we were lucky he didn't feel like going back to his vehicle to get his other ticket book because then we would all getting tickets. I very politely asked what for? (the rest of us were completely legal). He replied I dont need to know.
> 
> The best part was when he was checking plugs for some read he would chamber a round then push two in the tube. At this point we were fed up with this guy. He tried to give one friend his shotgun back with one in the chamber and on fire. My friend asked him to make the gun safe before he handed it back to him. He pretty much shoved it in his chest and when my buddy unchambered the gun he said "that has to violate all knd of safety rules." you could tell the guy got butthurt and he went off about how if the gun was loaded it wasn't his doing (after we all just watched him load it).


now THAT i would be calling for a Super or calling in to report...


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still ongoing. lol


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Help*

I have grown up hunting and fishing on the coast my whole life. Been checked by the Feds and State guys more times than I can count. Some more courteous than others. But, every time I say 'thank you' for being out here. I have plans for grandkids and hunting and fishing in the future. Plus, I don't expect the warden to say "Sir, do have permission to keep you from drowning?" when I am in trouble some day. I still am a firm believer in come search everything, truck, boat, house, ME. If I have nothing to hide, I have no worries. I would be all for them searching my house and everything I own if they could shut down all the illegal activity going on around us every day. I can still hear my dad's opinion on illegal fishing, hunting, etc. "If you're going to dance, you have to pay the fiddler!"


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

For some reason it always seems that the people who have problems with wardens are the same folks that wardens have a problem with.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still ongoing. lol


Man what a way to start a friendship 2cool style I wont forget this thread any time soon.That's one trip I wont forget for some time and caught nothing.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

McDaniel8402 said:


> ... returning from the jetties ...


The above statement is the definition of the below statement ...



redfishlaw said:


> ... reasonable, articulable suspicion ...





bubbas kenner said:


> ... and caught nothing.


*SHOCKER* ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... :slimer:


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't deal with them I power up and out run them.....jk


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I'm obviously Johhny Come Lately to this thread. Obviously they don't HAVE to ask permission, but a simple heads up "Coming aboard" or "prepare to be boarded" would be nice in this situation. I've had less than courteous encounters and I've had flat out bend over backwards to make me feel comfortable encounters. It just depends on the individuals.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cork & Jig said:


> It's sucks when they pull into your spread when you're hunting, too. I've had them spend up to 1/2 hr with their truck parked in the decoys while goose hunting. Also, they've done the same thing to me duck hunting many times with their airboats.
> 
> They can see the birds in the air and don't care. In fact, it seems to make some of them move even slower. Where's the respect there?
> 
> People who have this done to them are going to find it harder and harder being respectful when very little is being shown to them. It's hard to be overwhelmed with joy when I see them coming especially when you've been treated this way for no reason, in the past.


Last year we watched several flocks of Redheads buzz our dekes with the airboat sitting there. At one point "Medium" (my middle kid) said Hey Dad why do all the birds fly by now when we can't shoot them? Those wardens were pretty cool though and they gotta check people, it's not like they can just sit and wait until you're done. Sucks but now much anyone can do there.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

So sick of people on this board whining about Game Wardens!!! Be thankful that they are out there actually working and protecting our resources! They do a job that very few people are willing to sign up for... 

Next time you see or get checked by a Game Warden please take the time to thank them for their service!


----------

